
Google employees will rally in protest of alleged worker retaliation - sidcool
https://techcrunch.com/2019/11/21/google-employees-will-rally-in-protest-of-alleged-worker-retaliation/
======
vanniv
One of Google's core problems right now is that they've hired an entire class
of employees that spend all day every day on protests and activism instead of
actually doing any work.

It took awhile for management to realize what a bad mistake that was, and now
they're stuck paying for it.

